# cheap ecogear lures



## gtrain311 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have been doing a bit of research online for cheaper good quality lures. I went to motackle first as it has been highly recommended by this forum. I ordered quite a few lures last Tuesdays and have still not received them (Tuesday following week). I live on the sunshine coast so I don't understand how it takes over a week to post them this far?? Frustrated I turned to Ebay and found this site http://stores.ebay.com.sg/Tbz-Mart/Ecog ... 34.c0.m322 not only its it cheaper to buy and post. It takes about the same time.

Not happy motackle


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi mate, i find Motackle pretty average as well. My last order took two weeks to get here and the hook sizes supplied were not what I ordered. It was the third disapointment with them and i wouldn't recommend them to anyone. My lure shop http://www.mylureshop.com/ have good prices, are based in Australia and give excellent service. They are also yak fishos. I have ordered lures from the ebay seller you mentioned and have never had a problem with him.


----------



## gtrain311 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for that link mate. I really rate customer service as a big factor in buying fishing gear and I am sure a lot of other blokes do as well. Just disappointed because motackle have a huge range. Lesson learnt. Any good flathead or snapper lures you could recommend?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Fishin.com.au

Is another to consider. Usually takes no more than a day or two for things to arrive.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Phat fish is closing down and has 30% off store wide including Ecogear lures. I can recommend there service.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

I have to add my bit here. Very disappointed in Motackle as well. Ordered a couple of hundred bucks worth of gear online, paid paypal and when I rang to ask where it was 14 days later, I was told that the order would be processed shortly. Cancelled order, sad experience and have been buying my blanks from Rod Works ever since.


----------



## Feral2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sad to hear Motackle has dropped off in the service stakes, used to buy gear off them all the time and always received excellent service. Been a couple of years since I used them though as their prices are not what they were.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep, Motackle are balls. I've never made an order with them without getting a phone call a week later to tell me that something I ordered is not in stock and needs to be swapped or cancelled. Their processing time is a joke. Their stock system is crap.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

We should change the name of this thread to Motackle sucks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

This sentiment seems to be an ongoing thing of late with Motackle. Seems a shame as i believe they once had a great reputation. Swings and roundabouts though i suppose.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Haven't had a problem with motackle but I've never made any large orders from them. Just got a couple of reels and service and delivery has always been good. Had great service with fishin.com and also with scumline fishing tackle.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

Given them a couple of goes, but i wont bother again. Motackle customer service was ordinary and delivery was 15days. I was maybe saving 25% as opposed to ducking down to the tackle shop. I wont bother again.


----------



## Feral2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gtrains link has gone on holidays by the look of it and pulled all their stock off anyway!


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

scater said:


> Yep, Motackle are balls. I've never made an order with them without getting a phone call a week later to tell me that something I ordered is not in stock and needs to be swapped or cancelled. Their processing time is a joke. Their stock system is crap.


I backordered some lures at the start of september *Last Year* and they still have'nt arrived even with several email sent and proof of purchase. Apparently i'll need to pay for them again.


----------



## gtrain311 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry bout the miss leading title. Just had too vent before I let you guys know about the cheap lures. Good news though. My lures turned up via express post which means they where sent yesterday?? Funny how that works out.


----------

